# Assembly Exits, California, Large Meeting Rooms Section 1029



## nealderidder (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm working with CBC 2016. Section 1029 has special requirements for assembly exits. This applies to assembly "rooms" "spaces" etc.

What I'm trying to determine is if a large meeting room on the second floor of an office building needs to comply with 1029.3.1 and must have at least one direct exit (to the exterior, to a rated interior stair etc.) or egress through a lobby not used by other exits, or thru a rated corridor to an exit. 

It seems like 1029.2 and 1029.3 are addressing the tendency of panicking people to rush to the "obvious" or "main" exit. Right?

Both of these paragraphs address assembly spaces "with a main exit" which doesn't describe my large meeting room (3,200 SF room on a 50,000 SF floor plate) that has several exits that all look alike (a 3' swinging door). I want to empty my meeting room folks into the main open office space and let them find their way to an exit like everyone else.

1029.3.1 could be interpreted to apply to my situation but it's a subparagraph of 1029.3 which I don't believe applies. So neither does the subparagraph, right?

To be more succinct. Is there a situation where a large meeting room (100+ occ.) in a B occupancy would be required to egress through a rated corridor (or other listed option) leading to an exit. Assume I'm OK on exiting distance and CPOE travel etc. This is just a question about 1029.

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 4, 2018)

It wasn't that boring of a question was it? 

Someone must have run into this. If this section applies to a business conference room it would mean that any large (100+ occ) conference room would have to have a rated corridor leading from it to the exterior. That just doesn't feel right. 

I do most of my code analysis by "feel"  : )


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 4, 2018)

so you "feel" around the code eh?

I have been in many hotel convention centers at AIA conferences where the conference rooms (often more that 1) don't have direct exits to the exterior.


----------



## steveray (Dec 5, 2018)

Can you post the sections? Not a Cali person...Agree that if a paragraph does not apply, then the sub does not...


----------



## nealderidder (Dec 10, 2018)

steveray - sorry this is the best I could do. I'd like to attached a formatted PDF for you but I get frustrated every time I try to become a paying member of this site. The issue is with Paypal. They won't let me in to my account and as far as I can see there is no other way to make payment. I forgot my secret questions and no longer have the cell phone number they think I do. And I refuse to make another email just for paypal.

The section referenced is below. The very simplified question is - does this apply to a large conference room in a B occupancy?



SECTION 1029
 ASSEMBLY
1029.1 General. A room or space used for assembly pur-poses
that contains seats, tables, displays, equipment or other
material shall comply with this section.
Exception: Group A occupancies within Group I-3 facili-ties
are exempt from egress requirements of Section 1029.
1029.1.1 Bleachers. Bleachers, grandstands and folding
and telescopic seating, that are not building elements, shall
comply with ICC 300.
1029.1.1.1 Spaces under grandstands and bleachers.
Where spaces under grandstands or bleachers are used
for purposes other than ticket booths less than 100
square feet (9.29 m
2) and toilet rooms, such spaces shall
be separated by fire barriers complying with Section
707 and horizontal assemblies complying with Section
711 with not less than 1-hour fire-resistance-rated con-struction.


1029.2 Assembly main exit. A building, room or space used
for assembly purposes that has an occupant load of greater
than 300 and is provided with a main exit, that main exit shall
be of sufficient capacity to accommodate not less than one-half
of the occupant load, but such capacity shall be not less
than the total required capacity of all means of egress leading
to the exit. Where the building is classified as a Group A
occupancy, the main exit shall front on not less than one
street or an unoccupied space of not less than 20 feet (6096
mm) in width that adjoins a street or public way. In a build-ing,
room or space used for assembly purposes where there is
not a well-defined main exit or where multiple main exits are
provided, exits shall be permitted to be distributed around the
perimeter of the building provided that the total capacity of
egress is not less than 100 percent of the required capacity
and not less than one exit shall discharge on a street or an
unoccupied space of not less than 20 feet (6096 mm) in
capacity that adjoins a street or publicway. Smoke-protected
seating shall comply with Section 1029.6.2.
1029.3 Assembly other exits. In addition to having access to a
main exit, each level in a building used for assembly purposes
having an occupant load greater than 300 and provided with a
main exit, shall be provided with additional means of egress
that shall provide an egress capacity for not less than one-half
of the total occupant load served by that level and shall com-ply
with Section 1007.1. Not less than one-half of the addi-tional
means of egress required by this section shall be
directly to an exit, or through a lobby, that is not used to
access the main exit, to an exit, or to a one hour rated corridor
to an exit. In a building used for assembly purposes where
there is not a well-defined main exit or where multiple main
exits are provided, exits for each level shall be permitted to be
distributed around the perimeter of the building, provided that
the total width of egress is not less than 100 percent of the
required width and not less than one exit shall discharge on a
street or an unoccupied space of not less than 20 feet (6096
mm) in capacity that adjoins a street or publicway. Smoke-protected
seating shall comply with Section 1029.6.2.
1029.3.1 Occupant loads 300 or less. Group A occupan-cies
or assembly occupancies accessory to Group E occu-pancies
that have an occupant load of 100 or more and
300 or less, shall have not less than one of the required
means of egress directly to an exit, or through a lobby,
that is not used to access the other required exit, to an exit,
or to a one-hour rated corridor to an exit or continuous
through a one-hour rated lobby to an exit. Not less than
one exit shall discharge on a street or an unoccupied
space of not less than 20 feet (6096 mm) in capacity that
adjoins a street or public way.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2018)

nealderidder said:


> steveray - sorry this is the best I could do. I'd like to attached a formatted PDF for you but I get frustrated every time I try to become a paying member of this site. The issue is with Paypal. They won't let me in to my account and as far as I can see there is no other way to make payment. I forgot my secret questions and no longer have the cell phone number they think I do. And I refuse to make another email just for paypal.
> 
> The section referenced is below. The very simplified question is - does this apply to a large conference room in a B occupancy?
> 
> ...





Not into computers, but if you can make it a link, what you want to post,

You can post the link.


Also, JAR takes cash


----------



## Sifu (Dec 11, 2018)

From the 2012 IBC commentary:
"Spaces used for assembly seating may appear in buildings of other occupancy types; for example a library in a school or a meeting room in office building."  
So yes, it applies, but many of the provisions wouldn't apply until you hit 300.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 12, 2018)

nealderidder - I am sorry you are having a time with renewing your sawhorse subscription. I wish a simpler method could be created for payments - however, this isn't Jeff's only gig and I appreciate his dedication and effort to keep this site running. 

Many of you guys now don't remember the good old days when ICC ran a codes forum but decided to trash it when to many critical comments were being made about the International Cash Cow.

This is a valuable resource that I have used from time to time to gain wisdom and also to step into a hole ankle deep just to find out I was on the right track going the wrong direction. 

Anyway, Please take a minute to look at my signature - weight the options and make hte best decision for you.

AS a side note, Jeff has upon request linked old accounts to new accounts so the member could retain their original identity.


----------

